
Show HN: SafeRequest – How we built E2E encryption in a file transfer service - sebastiaands
https://saferequest.net/en/p/how-we-built-end-to-end-encryption-in-a-file-transfer-service
======
sebastiaands
We've built an end-to-end encrypted file transfer service. It is different
than other file transfer services: you send a person a request to deliver
files. When you for example need privacy sensitive documents from your
clients, you can provide them with a secure solution. This way you are sure
your documents end up at the right person. We would love to hear your
feedback!

